# BBQ Shrimp



## WaterRat (Sep 3, 2018)

A couple years ago I was talking to my buddy who had been a bartender in New Orleans (at the Erin Rose, awesome bar in the Quarter, check it out if you're down there) for 12 years or so about what I was going to cook up for a pre-Christmas Christmas party at my parent's house for the extended family. He recommended New Orleans BBQ Shrimp. I didn't end up cooking it for the party, it's a dig in with both hands kinda dish and there were way too many little kids who would be present - messy disaster waiting to happen - but I did make it one evening for my parents. Strangely NO BBQ Shrimp has nothing to do with BBQ but that's what it's called none the less. However, I thought the other day, "well why not do it on the smoker?" So yesterday I did. Of course I did a search and it's been done before but whatever. 

The basic idea is butter, lemon juice, worchest(*&*%erchire!#%!^!^ sauce, a little garlic, and cajun seasoning and cook the shrimp in that sauce. There' a thousand recipes for this dish, here is one I sorta followed by Malcolm Reed: http://howtobbqright.com/2016/06/09/smoked-shrimp/  I added a couple cloves of garlic, and used cilantro instead of parsley which I thought added a really nice flavor. Use rub/seasoning of your choice. Toss in a little hot sauce if you desire - I forgot to but it turned out just fine. 

I used raw, deveined, easy peel shrimp. Cooking with shells on is supposed to enhance the flavor, adding a bit of "seafood stock" if you will. It also makes for a nice get your hands dirty ripping the shells off fun time eating experience.

I did this a bit off the cuff at my friend's house yesterday after she called up and suggested an afternoon of beers, cornhole, and grilling - well I'm not saying no to that! Brought my AMAZEN tube and did this on the gasser. Cooked about 40min at well not sure, probably about 250°F - I really just winged it. Everyone loved it, my friend, her teen son, her tween daughter and 2 of her friends, I gotta say that's pretty successful. She cooked up some steamers, homemade guacamole, corn on the grill, burgers and dogs to complete the fiesta. Great day. Super easy and delicious, give it a shot!

Yeah, yeah, here's the food porn:


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 3, 2018)

Now that is one good looking plate of shrimp!
I could probably eat the whole thing!!!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks Al!


----------



## BoilerBBQ (Sep 3, 2018)

Looks great! I’ll have to add this to my list for when I want to impress guests.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 3, 2018)

Those look great .


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 3, 2018)

Awesome.. Like Al, I could eat the whole tray !!


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 3, 2018)

That is a great version of BBQ shrimp!  It is my go to dish for crowd pleasing at a party.  Thanks for the gasser idea, that looks like it worked beautifully!

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2018)

Looks & Sounds Awesome, Rat !!
Copied & Printed.
Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the likes everyone! So easy, so delicious. Pretty hot yesterday, why turn on the oven when the AC is running, just toss it on the grill! Crowd pleaser anytime of year!


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 3, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks & Sounds Awesome, Rat !!
> Copied & Printed.
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, means a lot coming from you. Super easy, and able to tailor to taste and at the last minute if you need.


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 3, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> That is a great version of BBQ shrimp!  It is my go to dish for crowd pleasing at a party.  Thanks for the gasser idea, that looks like it worked beautifully!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike, great when it's hot and you don't want to heat up the house.

So glad my buddy and his fiance who was a chef in NO turned me on to this.


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 3, 2018)

BoilerBBQ said:


> Looks great! I’ll have to add this to my list for when I want to impress guests.


Go for it Boiler, they'll think you spent 6 hours when you spent 30 min, lol!


----------



## Sandbar smoka (Sep 3, 2018)

Anything to do with shrimp and you got my attention. I'm a southeastern louisiana boy so when they in season that's a 2 to 3 night a week meal. As with modern life I have become lazy with the spoils of modern day packaging and sale of spices/ rubs. I know how to do it the old way but if yall looking for some easy ways to accomplish bbq shrimp quick then look in to these products and practices.
I generally do 6 to 8 pound cooks of bbq shrimp. Shrimp down here cheap and big so I'm blessed.
I use 2 different makers of ready made seasoning. 2 packs louisiana fish fry products bbq shrimp seasoning and 1 pack river road brand bbq shrimp seasoning.
I use 1 8oz bottle of cajun power garlic sauce. As with any boil or cooking for shrimp and crawfish I use some vinegar based product to break the layer between shell and meat. Shell can be taken off from head to tail in one piece is optimal finished product in my opinion.
1 stick butter per pound of shrimp. A lot yes but damn good.
At least a cup of Worcestershire
5 to 8 bay leaves
At least a cup of chopped green onion
375 for 20 minutes stirring every 5
2 loafs of po boy or French bread, sopping is allowed in my house and in my opinion sopping that butter sauce with bread is the best part, almost.
2nd loaf of bread good for bbq shrimp po boys topped with a little broccoli slaw the next day..... all of these products you can find on the innerweb to your door I'm sure...
Dish looked great water rat. Your way good as any others, I was giving the lazy cajuns opinion.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 3, 2018)

Where's the drooling emoticon when you need it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2018)

mneeley490 said:


> Where's the drooling emoticon when you need it?



I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who misses some of those Great Emoticons!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 4, 2018)

Great looking deal there. Almost like my wife's shrimp scampi recipe. Always looking for change this sure fits the bill.

Warren


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 4, 2018)

Sandbar smoka said:


> 2 loafs of po boy or French bread, sopping is allowed in my house and in my opinion sopping that butter sauce with bread is the best part, almost.
> 2nd loaf of bread good for bbq shrimp po boys topped with a little broccoli slaw the next day..... all of these products you can find on the innerweb to your door I'm sure...
> Dish looked great water rat. Your way good as any others, I was giving the lazy cajuns opinion.



Thanks Sandbar that all looks good to me! I decided to skip the bread because my friend's daughter has celiac and didn't want to risk it, but normally sopping up that sauce is awesome.


----------



## WaterRat (Sep 4, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking deal there. Almost like my wife's shrimp scampi recipe. Always looking for change this sure fits the bill.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren. I noticed you're in Maryland and I wonder if you could do blue crabs like this? Or maybe that's a ridiculous idea, I've only had blue crab once and it was someone else's gig. :rolleyes:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 4, 2018)

Tropics cleans his crabs down to basically the body and he probably could. Great idea though.
We steam crabs in our area Tropics area boils them. 

Met some guys from NJ camping and the boiled the crabs in oil after cleaning like you do you do it this way Richie?

Warren


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 4, 2018)

Wow, that sounds and looks terrific!  Filing that for future reference.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 4, 2018)

Look at Tropics cleaning soft crabs and he shows a picture of cleaned hard crabs. He has said no reason you couldn't do it like you do the shrimp. He suggest adding a little white wine to get some steam rolling.

Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

